# union or non union, Colorado



## sph0723 (Apr 27, 2018)

I really hate my current job as a keno IT guy and I know I can do great and more enjoyable work elsewhere, I have put a lot of thought into trying an electricians apprenticeship. Should i just call an electric company or the union in Colorado Springs to get involved? is this a waste of time without any experience at all? And if so where should i go to put myself in a position to gain some of this experience to start an apprenticeship?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

You can do anything you want, whenever you want.
I would apply for an apprenticeship with your local union and then I would find a job in this trade anywhere you can.
You need experience. You need to get an idea about which path you want to take.
Personally if I had to choose, it would be a union apprenticeship.
But if I had to put food on the table, I would work until the dream is realized.

Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## AlmostPro (May 29, 2017)

I was in a similar situation when I started last year. Really I applied everywhere and did the first gig that would take me. Ended up being a non union job and I have loved it!

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Take any job you can get for now and keep applying to the union until you get in.


----------



## MasterApprentice17 (May 8, 2018)

What is your age?
I just started in the trade almost a year ago. Loving it.
I was 39 and wanted to work at something new and with my hands, outdoors-ish, ect. Looked at Craigslist and followed up to an ad saying they are looking for a helper/apprentice and can learn a trade that can last for life. We specialize in being the go-to EV installers in the Capitol region for residential and commercial. I get to also bend pipe and that is one of the best parts. 

It helps that I am still in top shape and am motivated to learn all this cool stuff. Love making holes, pulling wire and connecting circuits. 

Whether you go union or not, everything counts! Of course I am going for the Journeyman license, not only to generate higher pay but also to take it seriously and learn the most. 

Get what you can anywhere! Just follow what you want go with the feeling. You are DONE being a robot IT guy! 

That being said, it's not easy to get into a union apprenticeship! So don't thin you can just stroll in to the union and will be an apprentice the In my state we can get a JM lic. after 4 years working and 240 Hrs of classroom education. I have already got my ed. requirements fulfilled by taking an approved distance (online) electrician course from an online college. 

Lucky for me one of the masters I work with was union for 10+ years....it pays to listen and learn from EVERYONE.

If you have you head in the game, then it will take you 3 months to see if you like it and another 6-12 months to know WTF is going on and feel confident. You will LEARN A LOT in 1 year, I'm right there. 

Pay will be low to start. Can you handle that? I started at $12 and will be at $20 my 2nd year, $25 3rd year and looking at $30 4th Journeyman year.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Go for it*

I looked on Indeed and they want people that want to learn the trade in the Denver area so get out there.

Take ANYTHING electrical to start and keep trying the union. If you go into this it is a carrier that will pay good for life.
Cowboy


----------

